# Maryland compliant ?



## schmidtb (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking to buy a new Smith M&P 9L......dealer says it must be MD compliant..........besides a shell casing, what else makes it MD compliant?


Barry


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

From www.mdsp.org/downloads/licensing_faq.pdf



> Q. What handguns are approved for sale in Maryland?
> A. Go to Maryland State Police, under Quick Links, click on
> Firearms/Permits/Licensing for a complete list of approved handguns for sale in Maryland.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Has to be on the approved list

Maryland State Police


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

There's also a 20-round limit on magazines purchased in MD. I don't believe there's a limit on possession of magazines greater than 20 rounds, however; some guys I knew bought their mags in PA for that reason.

My condolences on living in such a gun-unfriendly state. I'm currently planning on passing on a job offer there, due to that and their higher cost of living relative to Kentucky.

KG

EDIT: Thanks to rfawcs for the catch, 20-round limit, not 10.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

20-round magazine limit.


----------

